# move the fry ?



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey,

Could i move the fry from the one to another tank. Since my Striolatus is gone i have a bigger tank for the fry available, so is it safe to move them ?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I have moved them at just after the free swimming stage with good results. Just be careful that the tank is'nt too large or the fry might have a hard time getting enough brine shrimp.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

nubsmoke said:


> I have moved them at just after the free swimming stage with good results. Just be careful that the tank is'nt too large or the fry might have a hard time getting enough brine shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, 
The tank I have available isn't that much bigger than the current tank they are living in. I have it up and running now with the water from the parents tank at the same temperature. So I hope everything goes smooth.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Iv been having good luck with the the 29 gallon tall tanks...


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I did this experiment to check if tank size really mattered in growing out fry. I took the fry out of a 20 gal long , along with the sponge filters from the 20, and put them in a 55 gal . At first the tank size seemed to help, but I had to put in more brine shrimp to get it to the fry. So what I did was lower the water level when I fed, thus making the tank smaller. Everyone seemed to get enough brine shrimp then. I would then fill the tank back up , thus providing large water changes. This method was'nt scientifically documented , but the fry seemed to grow twice as fast. I only did this once just to see for myself, then went back to 10 gal tanks for hatcing eggs, and 20 gal longs for growing up fry .


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Well i got m moved and i find alot of dead ones now...







Water same temp, parent tank water etc etc.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

some current pictures :


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

killarbee said:


> some current pictures :
> [snapback]1130471[/snapback]​


How long ago did these fry eat? I would reccomend a good feeding for strength before any moves. This might help reduce losses. There are always some dead/weak ones hanging out on the bottom that might not make it. Just remember , this is experience that will help you with the next round of fry. And there WILL be more . Good luck.


----------

